# Klassische Spiele - Thread



## Wolfner (5. September 2010)

Huzzah,

da uns mit der Ankündigung von Duke Nukem Forever nun ja (hoffentlich) doch noch die Fortsetzung eines Klassikers ins Haus steht, wärs doch mal Zeit für einen Klassiker-Thread (auch bekannt unter dem Namen: You Nostalgia - you loose!)
Postet einfach mal alle Evergreens die euch in den Sinn kommen.


Ich fang mal an:


Ultima Online

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHRhq8bc-58


Jedi Knight 1 (immernoch der beste Teil der Serie)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrfMvQujq-c


Heroes of Might and Magic 2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWn_hrCgHsA


Commander Keen 4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlXzU444ffw


Und viele, viele andere...


MfG


----------



## Somero (5. September 2010)

Ein Spiel was ich heute noch Spiel wenn ich mit nen paar Kumpels abhäng und wir was getrunken haben ist 
Mario Party für die Nintendo 64^^


----------



## Konov (5. September 2010)

Bleifuß 2





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=295OMu3YhGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




C&C Alarmstufe Rot





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tuuaLcgdgrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Warcraft 2





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3qcwZvcS2vQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Blitzkrieg (naja nich wirklich Klassiker, sehr schwierig aber sehr geiles Game trotzdem)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RMy5cOvbVWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und sooooviele andere....


----------



## Breakyou (6. September 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SviXofmbFdk[/youtube]

Die Sims Deluxe <3

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnYvDAPszIw[/youtube]

Goofy und Max 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2010)

Zelda A Link to the PAst (SNES)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FeJqjGE1AIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zelda Ocarina of Time (N64)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3avXA-S4NrU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Batman Returns (SNES)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wh8iJLTH2qg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Super Mario World (SNES)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cjqa9cPDhPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Super Ghouls n´Ghosts




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HqTmSNn1PBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




gibt noch mehr darf man aber hier net posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (6. September 2010)

Ungefähr 10mal oder öfter durchgespielt und gerade wieder dabei:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8nLvC6ezjwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



XD Mir fällt grad auf, dass der Zauber "Abaddon" im Englischen einfach nur "Zap" heißt... Nich schlecht ^^


Auch oft durchgespielt, hier mal meine Lieblingspassagen, die Stadt der Engel und Watermia:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g0j4l4498ds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7jfNZPaHZ4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier hieß es übrigens Illusion of Time oO


Ich liebe dieses Spiel und vor allem das zweite Level in dem Video:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sQdSAKq5NWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das dritte war auch cool, aber das zweite war meines Erachtens das Beste =)


So die fallen mir grad erstmal ein ^^


----------



## Konov (6. September 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Zelda A Link to the PAst (SNES)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ewigkeiten gespielt damals...

Auch sehr cool, *Secret of Mana* und *Illusion of Time* (siehe Vorposter).


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2010)

JA Donkey Kong habe ich auch zu hause ...dieser thread erinnert mich daran mal meine List wieder zu aktualisieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (6. September 2010)

mein Lieblingsspiel als Kind 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]



schneemaus schrieb:


> Das dritte war auch cool, aber das zweite war meines Erachtens das Beste =)




Ich hab alle 3 auf der SNES durchgespielt und der 2er gefällt mir mit Abstand am Besten.


----------



## Haggelo (6. September 2010)

super mario 64
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=82TSWzOsPYc[/youtube]
Mario kart 64
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=4Rn5gvVNaIo[/youtube]

Es gab auch eine art ''Mickey mouse kart'' ( also mario kart 64 mit donald duck etc. ) und eine art super mario im mickey mouse gewand ( für super nintendo).

Wenn mir jmd nochmal die genauen titel der spiele sagen könnte, dem wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## TheGui (6. September 2010)

<3 yoshis Island - SNES

*



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=_IATqru7Sh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## spectrumizer (6. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oA9oomAEbQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Damals auch X mal durchgespielt: Mystic Quest Legend (SNES)







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TQdrINpVtNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Heute noch ein Klassiker, den man gern mit Freunden spielt: Tetris Attack (SNES)


----------



## ZAM (6. September 2010)

Ich hab mal die indizierten Spiele ausm Eröffnungsthread geschmissen.


----------



## Topperharly (6. September 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab mal die indizierten Spiele ausm Eröffnungsthread geschmissen.



bestimmt solche wie ..broom oder bostel xD

btw. classicer... Sudden strike..naja is kein wirklicher classicer (12 jahre oder so alt), dann noch "have a n.i.c.e. day".


----------



## Irn-Bru (6. September 2010)

Hier ist wohl nur die Nintendogeneration vertreten hm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das hier sind wirkliche Klassiker





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T7_idxmoJk4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ohzUmuFLt_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BkfhQdW4SRE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-IOga7pFkKY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FZub9pBm4pE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und viele viele mehr


----------



## Irn-Bru (6. September 2010)

Hier ist wohl nur die Nintendogeneration vertreten hm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das hier sind wirklcihe Klassiker





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T7_idxmoJk4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ohzUmuFLt_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BkfhQdW4SRE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-IOga7pFkKY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FZub9pBm4pE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und viele viele mehr






mist Doppelpost bitte 1x löschen


----------



## Wolfner (6. September 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> bestimmt solche wie ..broom oder bostel xD
> 
> btw. classicer... Sudden strike..naja is kein wirklicher classicer (12 jahre oder so alt), dann noch "have a n.i.c.e. day".



Broom 2 ja... aber kein Bostel.
Dafür Puke Nukem :-B


Edit:

Toller 700ertster Post... gleich mal ein paar Spiele nachschmeißen (leider nicht zu allem Videos gefunden):

Knight Games (einer meiner persönlichen Lieblinge damals)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Road Runner (C64)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V7nnIt99WWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Abuse





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KeLdGtyuZ14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Warum haben wir jemals aufgehört es zu spielen: Sim City 2000





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fn9nN5NxOK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Achja... weil es eines der wirklich wenigen Spiele ist, wo die Nachfolger tatsächlich besser waren. Gibts nicht oft, aber mein Lieblings Sim City ist bis heute der vierte Teil.


4D Sports Driving - Bei uns besser bekannt als "Stunts"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-CITIXlw_T4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist auch der geistige Urvater der Trackmania-Reihe (es wurde sogar der Editor 1:1 übernommen)


Road Rash machte schon vor GTA die Gehwege unsicher





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T8HnPNZN7VM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Heart of Darkness





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_t3upBZMQbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2010)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Road Rash machte schon vor GTA die Gehwege unsicher
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hab ich damals auf der PSX gezoggt bis zum Erbrechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Am genialsten waren eh die Videosequenzen bei den Verhaftungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G83LppecVGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Grad zuletzt bei nem Kumpel gezoggt, und sofort verliebt <3 Hab noch nicht so viel von gesehen, er meinte aber, dass es das härteste Spiel Ever ist, ma schaun.


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Et is hart aber das Game is weitaus schwieriger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dracun schrieb:


> Super Ghouls n´Ghosts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. September 2010)

Warlords Battlecry 2. Leider ist meine CD kaputt. Ich liebte das Spiel. 

Jemand da der weiß wie man Spiele herunterlädt? Ich habe das noch nie gemacht (steinigt mich halt, aber ich bin einfach zu blöd dafür).
Kann mir wer einen Downloadlink per PM zuschicken?^^

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related


----------



## Wolfner (6. September 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Battletoads in Battlemaniacs_ fand ich noch besser.
Habe selber damals aber nur den Gameboy-Ableger gespielt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nog6qXg7Nkg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (7. September 2010)

Ich würd ja mitposten, aber ich weiß nicht wo ich anfangen und aufhören sollte.. *g*


----------



## schneemaus (7. September 2010)

Ach ZAM, wenn sogar ich als Frau es schaffe, erstmal nur drei Spiele zu posten, wirst du als Mann das doch wohl auch schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da fällt mir ein... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=weNQujM_f7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



!!!
Letzte Woche nochmal versucht, ich kann es einfach überhaupt nicht mehr. Wohingegen ich aufm DS echt abgehe, aber für's SNES bin ich anscheinend zu doof mittlerweile >_>






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fCvzL3QVL7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und das mocht ich auch immer =)


----------



## dragon1 (7. September 2010)

Heroes 1-3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

was haben sie nur daraus gemacht...


----------



## Knallfix (7. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ExftoivJ_EU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Leider kein Video gefunden, sollte aber wirklich mal eine Neuauflage geben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g_9mOWJRk3o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Knall


----------



## Grushdak (7. September 2010)

Hmm, mir fallen grad nich so viele Spiele ein - auch weiß ich nicht, ob es Klassiker sind.
Jedenfalls mochte ich sie ...

*TomRaider* Reihe

*Silver*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bwgkaDLhvlg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Might & Magic* Reihe
*
**Lands of Lore* Reihe

*Deathtrap Dungeon*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nJ3EiT8uTXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Dungeon & Siege*

*Siege von Avalon*

*Baldurs Gate* Reihe

*Kings Quest* Reihe

ansonsten noch

Chrono Trigger
Final Fantasy
Super Mario
Terannigma
Lufia
Secrets of ...

uvm.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. September 2010)

Als Rollenspiele noch Rollenspiele waren

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VgBR8-BCos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwmZoCFd4Us

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87fuHh2xles


----------



## Grushdak (7. September 2010)

*Might & Magic 8 - Day of the Destroyer* mochte ich sehr.

Und *Wizardry 8* spiele ich noch heute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder 

*Arcanum*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OWemoWxqElE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alice Wonderland (7. September 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich liebe dieses Spiel und vor allem das zweite Level in dem Video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah wie cool =) das Spiel war echt geil. 

Oh mann da hats ein paar echte Klassiker darunter =) nur schon all die Super Mario Spiele.. da werde ich ganz nostalgisch.


----------



## Seph018 (7. September 2010)

Höhö genau mein Thread.

Den Anfang macht Megaman 2 als bestes Spiel aller Zeiten, für immer und ewig. Allein schon das Lied v_v




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HFKtYCcMWT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Puhuhu... so schwer. 
Suikoden 2. Oh mein Gott XD Die Epicness des Intros hat mich gerade schonwieder ordentlich weggerockt, aber einfach mal nur. Wie ich einfach mal ganze Zeit grinsen muss, wird Zeit das Ding erneut zu zocken. Also wirklich Leute, das ist mit das beste Rollenspiel aller Zeiten, ohne Quark jetzt. 108 spielbare Charaktere, eine wirklich epische Geschichte, man hat seine eigene Burg(hallo, wie geil ist das bitte), rettet ganze Länder, darf große Schlachten als kleines Strategie-Minispiel schlagen. Wow, das könnte ich jetzt noch ewig weiterführen. Ich kanns einfach nur empfehlen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ljmw3309AEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jau. Verdammt. Mir fällt kein Spiel ein was mir ähnlich viel bedeutet wie die beiden. Natürlich, die Zeldas waren geil, Secret of Mana und Evermore waren unvergleichlich gut, Diablo rockt, Final Fantasy 10 war toll(aber ist ja kein Classic).. aber ja. Die beiden sind meine Lieblinge. Mal sehen ob mir noch etwas einfällt. Aber bitte, bitte, spielt mal ein paar Stunden lang Suikoden 2, ihr werdet nicht aufhören wollen. Entschuldigt diese miese Werbung T-T
edit: Natürlich nur alles meine Meinung, ich weiß, dass ihr andere Lieblingsspiele habt und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Asayur (7. September 2010)

Suikoden 2 ist wirklich genial, Super Mario Bros. hab ich auch tagelang gezockt, Final Fantasy 8 und 9 (sind das schon Klassiker und wie lange braucht es, bis es Klassiker werden?) und natürlich Super Mario Kart auf dem Snes uhund Yoshi's Island.


----------



## Wolfner (7. September 2010)

Kann sich noch jemand an die Zeit erinnern als noch nicht alle Helden in japanischen Rollenspielen weinerliche Teenager waren? 

Secret of Evermore





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=od5a2EITp8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Freie Übersetzungen wie Großostheim (bis heute übrigens Nintendos Europazentrale) oder das etwas eigenartige "Watz" in Lufia 2 verdanken wir übrigens Claude M. Moyse.
Ich finds heute noch lustig :-B


Terranigma





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R6lzBB_dQRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. September 2010)

Pokemon Gelb/Rot/Blau sind auch schon Klassiker...Praktisch eine ganze Generation hat damit angefangen. Viele haben sich nur deswegen einen Gameboy Color gekauft...Und ich denke mal, jeder hier kennt es und hat es gespielt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Pokemon Gelb/Rot/Blau sind auch schon Klassiker...Praktisch eine ganze Generation hat damit angefangen. Viele haben sich nur deswegen einen Gameboy Color gekauft...Und ich denke mal, jeder hier kennt es und hat es gespielt.



this!


----------



## Qonix (7. September 2010)

Ach ja, die NES und SNES Zeiten. Ich sags auch heute noch: Kein Rollenspiel der heutigen Zeit wird je an die Rollenspiele des SNES kommen. Ich hab ihn immer noch mit allen Spielen und die werden alle noch gezockt.


----------



## Thoor (7. September 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=CqOlpQ7sepE[/youtube]

OHNE ENDE!


----------



## Asayur (7. September 2010)

Wie konnt ich Sonic vergessen und natürlich Golden Axe I und II


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. September 2010)

Golden Axe III, Golden Axe Warrior, Ax Battler und Golden Axe: The Duel nicht zu vergessen.


----------



## ZAM (7. September 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnaD38aIgG4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIiIOdH9Rxo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rnv8PwLAlA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtznQyEfJQc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jkOnIAwiIY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_MGKBleZTY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvPQHdVG1lc


----------



## schneemaus (8. September 2010)

Wolfner schrieb:


> das etwas eigenartige "Watz" in Lufia 2 verdanken wir übrigens Claude M. Moyse.
> Ich finds heute noch lustig :-B



Watz war und ist einfach das allerbeste Wort überhaupt XD Aber würd mich schon interessieren, wie das entstanden ist und welche Drogen er dafür hatte XD


----------



## Wolfner (8. September 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Watz war und ist einfach das allerbeste Wort überhaupt XD Aber würd mich schon interessieren, wie das entstanden ist und welche Drogen er dafür hatte XD



Moyse' Team hat oft, sagen wir einfach mal, etwas freihändig übersetzt :-B
Das fällt besonders bei alten Rollenspielen auf. Die Dialoge sind da oft etwas "witziger" gestaltet als bspw. in den englischen Versionen.

Vielleicht hast du ja mal Zelda IV gespielt (das erste für den Gameboy). Dort merkte man die eigenwillige Übersetzung sogar so sehr, dass Nintendo die GBC Version stellenweise "entschärfte".
*Wikipedia: 
	
	




		Code:
	

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Zelda:_Link%E2%80%99s_Awakening#Zensur

*&#8222;_Gib mir deinen Saft, ich geb dir meinen_&#8220; :-B

Ich fands immer sehr lustig. Die deutsche Übersetzung damals hatte eine Menge Charme.
Spricht auch etwas für sorglosere Tage in der Branche. Heute gäbs sowas nie und nimmer. 



Apropos:


Zelda 4 - Links Awakening





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wEw2X_uhY7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Auch ganz nette Trivia



> In der deutschen Version des Spiels hat sich der damalige Club Nintendo-Chefredakteur Claude M. Moyse genau wie Kazumi Totaka in Form eines eigenen Songs verewigt: Wenn man im Spielstand-Menü als Name "MOYSE" eingibt, ertönt eine eigens von eben jenem Chefredakteur komponierte Melodie. Dieser Song existiert nur in der deutschen "alten" Version und DX-Version.


----------



## Arosk (8. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sO_9jzLAoNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Healor (8. September 2010)

Mein erstes Spiel was ich überhaupt gespielt habe. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=IeDWvSM9JaU[/youtube]


Auch eins der ersten... Die zerbrochene Windschutzscheibe, nachdem man einen Unfall hatte werde ich nie vergessen. Ach ja, da kommen Erinnerungen hoch.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drLKG0EKKMg[/youtube]


----------



## yves1993 (8. September 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkAubhOpjJI&feature=related 

Die Erinnerungen... :/

Könnte noch so viele aufzählen oh gott...

Von Pokemon bis hin zu Mariokart/ Marioparty etc Und Tetris nicht zu vergessen!

Die Deluxe Version vom GBC....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sPRJPaHENQ 

Allein die Sounds... :X


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G8fe4I8ZTCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



da kommen erinnerungen hoch .. auf der alten SNES von meinem vater hab ich das damals noch gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


allein die musik beim spiel war einfach nur göttlich,die strecken wurden nie langweilig und alles war gut balanced :>


----------



## Ellesmere (8. September 2010)

Und ich dachte es geht hier um klassische Spiele...oO



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich werd alt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (8. September 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Jau. Verdammt. Mir fällt kein Spiel ein was mir ähnlich viel bedeutet wie die beiden. Natürlich, die Zeldas waren geil, Secret of Mana und Evermore waren unvergleichlich gut, Diablo rockt, Final Fantasy 10 war toll(aber ist ja kein Classic).. aber ja. Die beiden sind meine Lieblinge. Mal sehen ob mir noch etwas einfällt. Aber bitte, bitte, spielt mal ein paar Stunden lang Suikoden 2, ihr werdet nicht aufhören wollen. Entschuldigt diese miese Werbung T-T
> edit: Natürlich nur alles meine Meinung, ich weiß, dass ihr andere Lieblingsspiele habt und das ist auch gut so.



Ich warte sehnsüchtig drauf, dass Suikoden in den PSN-Store kommt, aber da wird man wohl ewig warten. :/ Im amerikanischen Store erschien ja der der erste Teil im Dezember 2008, seitdem hört man aber auch nichts über die Veröffentlichung des Zweiten. Bei amazon kostet ein gebrauchter Teil rund 70€, das ist mir aber wirklich zu viel.


----------



## Ogil (8. September 2010)

Nur Konsolen-Kiddies spielten Klemptner! Auf dem C64 waren die Giana-Sisters angesagt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YMTdr026bZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und natuerlich Maniac Mansion:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C0pZabKM0DU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (8. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qGJtLjL-344

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Vorgänger von Aquanox... NEED AQUANOX 3!

Edit: Und nein, egal wie Hammer die Grafik aussieht, das Spiel ist vom November 1996.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. September 2010)

Ach ja, Schleifahrt. "Ich bin so cool, für mich müssen sie extra heizen!" Nieder mit den Anarcho-Pennern!


----------



## Seph018 (8. September 2010)

Wegen Suikoden 2, da hab ich einfach mal Glück, dass ich mir das damals schon gekauft habe. Komischerweise geht die Cd sogar noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gibt natürlich immer noch andere Wege an die Spiele zu kommen, aber ich sag mal nichts. Ich mach einfach mal weiter. 
Abe's Oddworld für Ps1 war sehr cool. Parasite Eve 2 ebenfalls. (was ich leider nicht mehr habe T-T) UUnnnd... wie mir immer nie was einfällt <3


----------



## Asayur (8. September 2010)

Abe's Oddworld und Abe's Exodus waren schon zwei geniale Spiele aber Sau schwer, Parasite Eve kenn ich leider nicht, Medievil war bzw. ist immer noch extrem genial, ich glaub das werd ich demnächst auch wiedermal anzocken und natürlich DER Klassiker unter den Skateboard Spielen: Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 2, das war noch ein Tony Hawk, unverfälscht und echt *gg*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (8. September 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Nur Konsolen-Kiddies spielten Klemptner! Auf dem C64 waren die Giana-Sisters angesagt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber klar doch! Habe ich auch gespielt!

Was mich erschüttert ist, dass noch niemand das beste Spiel aller Zeiten (!) gepostet hat.

Gothic! Das beste RP-Spiel ever. Kann mir garnicht vorstellen, dass es etwas geben könnte, das dem nahe kommt.
Wer es nicht gespielt hat, soll es augenblicklich tun! *ernst schau*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RQBcfzswko0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Spiel und das Sequel Gothic II (+ AddOn: Die Nacht des Raben) haben eindrucksvoll bewiesen, dass fantasiereiche
und exzellente Spiele auch aus Deutschland kommen können (wer von Anno noch nicht überzeugt war... dürfte es
nach Gothic sein!).


----------



## Breakyou (8. September 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Gothic I war echt ein geiles Spiel aber ich bin nie wirklich weit gekommen. Ich hab nach dem 2/3 Kapitel immer die Lust verloren.


----------



## Wolfner (8. September 2010)

Earthbound





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lp6nt0UyfZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Auf der ganzen Welt ein Klassiker - bei uns seltsamerweise nie rausgekommen.
Trotzdem auch heute noch: Meine Empfehlung für das Spiel.
Besonders für Leute die alten (und schweren) RPGs etwas abgewinnen können.


----------



## Asayur (9. September 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Gothic! Das beste RP-Spiel ever. Kann mir garnicht vorstellen, dass es etwas geben könnte, das dem nahe kommt.
> Wer es nicht gespielt hat, soll es augenblicklich tun! *ernst schau*
> 
> 
> ...



Steinige mich, aber Gothic hab ich einfach nie gemocht, wobei Age of Empires auch noch fehlt *gg*


----------



## Davatar (9. September 2010)

Wolfner schrieb:


> „_Gib mir deinen Saft, ich geb dir meinen_“ :-B






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hWgMUJLaOAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (9. September 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Steinige mich, aber Gothic hab ich einfach nie gemocht, wobei Age of Empires auch noch fehlt *gg*



Ich mochte es auch nie wirklich. 2 Tage gespielt, dann wieder vom PC geworfen.


----------



## Ennia (9. September 2010)

Mein erstes Spiel: WinterGames. Ich konnte gerade mal lesen und ein wenig mit der Tastatur herumtippseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen Farbbildschirm hatten wir damals nicht - er war monochrom, was immerhin schon besser als grün/schwarz war.

Das hier sind Bilder vom C64... bei uns lief es natürlich auf einem Compaq PC mit DOS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stampeete (9. September 2010)

Ich liebe derartige Threads! Da lauf ich zu Hochturen an...
Mal sehen:

Castles Siege and Conquest (PC)
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=N6UNvVAASoQ[/youtube]

Dark Reign (PC)
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=nQpt2baVrE0[/youtube]

Moonstone (Amiga)
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=PLMFybclOJM[/youtube]

Shadow of the Best II (Amiga)
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=iENsnbU651U[/youtube]

Fantastic Dizzy (Amiga]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=SyHZs5ZVaJs[/youtube]

King Arthurs World (SNES)
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JI7LxrpoHrw[/youtube]

DER BURNER: Garou Mark of the Wolves (NeoGeo / Arcade)
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=yOkyX-eiofw[/youtube]

Damn nice shit... Ich könnte weinen (*Freudentränen vergiess*)


----------



## Davatar (9. September 2010)

Wirklich alt ists ja eigentlich nicht, aber die Grafik würds vermuten lassen ^^ Ausserdem ists ein Remake eines durchaus uralten Spiels:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AfULZ3Vxng8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Vor allem der Multiplayer ist top!


----------



## Wolfner (9. September 2010)

Wo ich grade Wintergames gesehen hab:

Ski or Die





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MjJISGeEai4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Makalvian (9. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EQO2KhJVrnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Knallfix (9. September 2010)

Immer wenn ich X-Wing, X-W Alliance oder Tie Fighter Videos sehe, werde ich sowas von sentimental.
Wie war das geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun zum Ultimativen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , dem Mothership Launch in Homeworld.
"We are away"




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yrW4jkQdmjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (9. September 2010)

Ich liebe es heute noch




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6KOQ52z8Xn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



2&3 sind einfach der Hammer:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bB_IkFOgV-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ach und klar Gex 3D!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=559q6VtB9SA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und Hugo




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RzSH-pcr8Es

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Rayman 1! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s-vjkQJ_BUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Noch eins gefunden, ich bin Suchwütig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M6UDOhebk1M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (9. September 2010)

THe Ur-Quan Masters - allein der Supermeele mode is es wert!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKRAtUrKepo


----------



## Reflox (9. September 2010)

Moorhuhn!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L6_ZEJR5PCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Moorhuhnkart 2 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wG7eWH4SA0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wild life park




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=liiAwjp13g4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Moorhuhn Wanted




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ggIqWyY03Gw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Moorfrosch




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RdF1SVn5-6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sim City 3000




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ee__8gxtqGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Brave Dwarfes




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xltG3p4-idQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Brave Dwarves 3 Back to the Treasures




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VcYZVO69Fcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Für BDw 2 habe ich kein Video ohne schrecklichen SOund gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (9. September 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Rayman 1!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ganz klar der Renner. Wobei mir das Sequel mehr gefiel. Bis heute ungeschlagen.
Muss mir mal das Downloaden beibringen lassen. Kann so nicht weitergehen *g*

Ach ja, an alle Gothic-Kritiker: Passt bloß auf! Sonst fressen euch meine Scavenger!


----------



## Haggelo (10. September 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Noch eins gefunden, ich bin Suchwütig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



danke, genau das habe ich gesucht.


----------



## Reflox (10. September 2010)

Harry Potter 2 auf Ps1




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CG6v-DCsss4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gex 1 für Ps1




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qt6WG3wLFj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Frogger auf Ps1




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UJ93eA9d1Dg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



PKM Feuerrot




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mDNgrOBRqHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Charlie the Duck




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vXKBz_3ayFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Herkules the Game




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iNA9X7gXbFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

